# my cat



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

has anyone else taken their pets with them i dont think i can leave my cat how do you go about taken thm with you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your sofa tiger needs her shots (30 days prior to flight) and cat passport. Should you plan to return with her she also needs to be chipped. Check with the airline you are using asap about animals in the cabin. It will be worth the couple of dollars to have her with you for the flight.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

twostep said:


> your sofa tiger needs her shots (30 days prior to flight) and cat passport. Should you plan to return with her she also needs to be chipped. Check with the airline you are using asap about animals in the cabin. It will be worth the couple of dollars to have her with you for the flight.


hi thanks for that we will not be comjng to us for about 6 mths so plenty time yet i have seen cats in cabn when we came over at xmas i would like him with me you have made me sooooo happy


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cabin space for pets is very limited. Please do your homework as soon as possible. Get her moved to US cat food if possible. One less change in the US.

Ooops - him:>)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is the official government page on importing pets to the US: Traveling with Pets, Importation of Animals/Animal Products | CDC DGMQ

Actually, it's easier for the cat to get into the US than for most humans! I have heard, however, that some airlines are limiting or even discontinuing the practice of letting pets fly in the passenger cabin. Check around among the various airlines (well in advance) - or see if you can find an animal transport company to advise you about the best airlines and airports. (Your local vet may be able to point you toward an animal transport company.)

I used a San Francisco based service to fly my two cats to Germany from the US - and they did an outstanding job of caring for both the cats, and their anxious owner.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@@@Bev - good to hear that you are a cat person:>) TwoStep's middle initials are SR for spoilt and rotten.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

twostep said:


> @@@Bev - good to hear that you are a cat person:>) TwoStep's middle initials are SR for spoilt and rotten.


we cat people are well trained by them i find it quite easy to say goodbye to freinds and family but i cant leave my wee boy


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Here is the official government page on importing pets to the US: Traveling with Pets, Importation of Animals/Animal Products | CDC DGMQ
> 
> Actually, it's easier for the cat to get into the US than for most humans! I have heard, however, that some airlines are limiting or even discontinuing the practice of letting pets fly in the passenger cabin. Check around among the various airlines (well in advance) - or see if you can find an animal transport company to advise you about the best airlines and airports. (Your local vet may be able to point you toward an animal transport company.)
> 
> ...


hi i will go and speak to my vet and get advice i take it your cats are settled in their new home thanks again


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

patusa said:


> hi i will go and speak to my vet and get advice i take it your cats are settled in their new home thanks again


The two cats I brought over from the US are long gone now. It was quite some time ago - but they did settle in rather well, first in Germany and then in France. 

Now, in addition to the various cats (some ours, some "just visiting") we have a couple of donkeys. Them, I would not want to have to move... so I guess I'll just stay put.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

patusa said:


> we cat people are well trained by them i find it quite easy to say goodbye to freinds and family but i cant leave my wee boy


Cats have staff - dogs have owners.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

twostep said:


> Cats have staff - dogs have owners.


how right you are


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> The two cats I brought over from the US are long gone now. It was quite some time ago - but they did settle in rather well, first in Germany and then in France.
> 
> Now, in addition to the various cats (some ours, some "just visiting") we have a couple of donkeys. Them, I would not want to have to move... so I guess I'll just stay put.
> Cheers,
> Bev


i am sorry about your cats but i am sure the had a great life i love donkeys to you sound like you have a great life i dont think i would move either


----------



## fergandlen (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Moving to the states in September and we have 2 adult cats to take from Ireland. Do they have to go to quarantine and what do I need to do to get them into the right state to be allowed entry?

Thay're two fine healthy specimens with vaccinations, they'r neutered and chipped.

Thanks, 
Len


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

fergandlen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Moving to the states in September and we have 2 adult cats to take from Ireland. Do they have to go to quarantine and what do I need to do to get them into the right state to be allowed entry?
> 
> ...


Have you read the whole thread? Then contact your vet and your airline.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

fergandlen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Moving to the states in September and we have 2 adult cats to take from Ireland. Do they have to go to quarantine and what do I need to do to get them into the right state to be allowed entry?
> 
> ...


Check message #5 in this thread for the link. For most of the US there is no quarantine for pets entering from Europe. Hawaii used to be an exception, but I'm not sure if they still have their quarantine.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fergandlen (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't see that. I'm reading this at work and just skimmed through it. I appreciate the info!


----------



## jsflynn603 (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't forget that you must teach the cat to meow to the American National Anthem, othewise she will be forced to wear a green collar.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

jsflynn603 said:


> don't forget that you must teach the cat to meow to the american national anthem, othewise she will be forced to wear a green collar.


that will be no problem for my cat as he meows all the time and we always know what he wants:


----------



## jsflynn603 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have written the Immigration people and have had them order a red, white and blue collar so for you when said cat arrives. We need quality felines here! ;>


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

jsflynn603 said:


> i have written the immigration people and have had them order a red, white and blue collar so for you when said cat arrives. We need quality felines here! ;>


thanks he his a persian so he has plenty of class i am sure he will suit his collar :d:d


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

patusa said:


> thanks he his a persian so he has plenty of class i am sure he will suit his collar :d:d


He or it:>)
With a human family caring so much about him, he will have no problem making the trip regardless of collar. 
On a serious note. Plese make sure he has a collar on with a US contact phone number. Snap off collar! Just in case.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

twostep said:


> he or it:>)
> with a human family caring so much about him, he will have no problem making the trip regardless of collar.
> On a serious note. Plese make sure he has a collar on with a us contact phone number. Snap off collar! Just in case.


thanks for the advice he is quite old so he will need to get check out at vet but he seems well and will be happy as long as he is with his mama and dad he is our wee boy how sad is that


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

patusa said:


> thanks for the advice he is quite old so he will need to get check out at vet but he seems well and will be happy as long as he is with his mama and dad he is our wee boy how sad is that


TwoStep is going on 15 and Friday we will get her teeth cleaned. Any volunteers to spend the day at our house? None? I thought so.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

twostep said:


> TwoStep is going on 15 and Friday we will get her teeth cleaned. Any volunteers to spend the day at our house? None? I thought so.


did you take her with you or did you get her there good luck on friday btw my wee boy is 15 to


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

patusa said:


> did you take her with you or did you get her there good luck on friday btw my wee boy is 15 to



I will sit with her and take her home as soon as the vet gives permission. He has tortoise cats himself and is great!
Cleaning even though it requires sedation is a lot less stressfull for her and my wallet then a dentist.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The verdict will be in by 9:00 tomorrow. So far it could be kidney/liver/thyroid. She lost 10% of her bodyweight in six months; did not even try to escape when the vet drew blood/urin. I am a wreck. Just talked with a friend in Spain who took her fur ball to Atlanta, GA for radiation. Mother lost her 21 year old Turkish Van to it in December.

Yes, OT but only to non-cat people.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

twostep said:


> The verdict will be in by 9:00 tomorrow. So far it could be kidney/liver/thyroid. She lost 10% of her bodyweight in six months; did not even try to escape when the vet drew blood/urin. I am a wreck. Just talked with a friend in Spain who took her fur ball to Atlanta, GA for radiation. Mother lost her 21 year old Turkish Van to it in December.
> 
> Yes, OT but only to non-cat people.


i am sorry to her your puss is not so good but they can do so much for them now it is a worry but i am sure she will be fine when do you get the results please let me know as i will be thinking of you and your wee girl i am a animal lover so i do know how you feel i would be the same take care


----------

